# Caution: Lead-footed pols ahead: Deval & Co. sped on campaign trail



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Thursday, May 17, 2007 - Updated: 12:55 AM EST

*G*ov. *Deval Patrick* and Lt. Gov. Tim Murray raced to the finish line of the 2006 campaign in more ways than one, notching a trio of speeding violations between them on Bay State roads, according to a review of their driving records. 
Patrick, who lives in Milton, was nabbed twice for speeding during the campaign, getting ticketed on Dec. 29, 2005, in South Boston and again on March 26, 2006, in Dorchester. 
His running mate managed to steer clear of roadway offenses during the race but was slapped with a speeding ticket on Nov. 20, 2006, just days after the pair's big Corner Office win. While the two recent speeding tickets are the only blemishes on the governor's record, Murray has a litany of old violations, including citations for speeding in 1992, no inspection sticker in 1991, improper equipment in 1987 and a 1985 accident in which he was at least partly at fault, Registry of Motor Vehicles records show.

 Patrick/Murray spokeswoman Cyndi Roy said: "Twice during the two years that the governor was campaigning for office he was ticketed for speeding. On both occasions he was fined and promptly paid the ticket. The lieutenant governor, too, made some mistakes on the road and paid the penalties for doing so." 

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg?articleid=1001673


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well Tim Murray has a nice black crown vic and a female trooper driver...maybe he'll do better now.


----------

